# Montagnier:"Picco di decessi dopo vaccini anti Covid".



## admin (13 Agosto 2021)

Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.

*Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2021)

Vediamo che succede da ottobre in poi. E vedremo chi avrà ragione.

Se avrà ragione lui, sti maledetti li andiamo a prendere con i forconi.


----------



## numero 3 (13 Agosto 2021)

Proporrei di bannare qualsiasi argomento relativo al Covid e alle vaccinazioni , ma non solo sul forum, lo farei per tutta l'informazione invece.
Ormai è solo terrorismo da qualsiasi parte lo si veda.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.
> 
> *Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*


Ma picco quando? Adesso o quando sono incominciate le vaccinazioni? Io ricordo comunque che quando qui si diffuse Astrazeneca in primavera tra gli insegnanti, si ebbe un bel numero di morti al punto che i media non potettero più fare finta di nulla.


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.
> 
> *Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*


Dopo l'uscita che il virus è stato prodotto in laboratorio che il vaccino favorisca le varianti (?) e questa nuova proporrei di bannare il premio nobel Montagnier. Lo scienziato è sempre stato contrario alla vaccinazione anti-covid e trova qualunque appiglio per avvalorare le sue tesi.


----------



## Masanijey (13 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Dopo l'uscita che il virus è stato prodotto in laboratorio che il vaccino favorisca le varianti (?) e questa nuova proporrei di bannare il premio nobel Montagnier. Lo scienziato è sempre stato contrario alla vaccinazione anti-covid e trova qualunque appiglio per avvalorare le sue tesi.


È il marasma. Una cosa mai vista prima e inimmaginabile fino a pochi anni fa. 
Mi immagino cosa succederà ai nostri figli, quando i social saranno ancora più invadenti nella vita e nella mente delle persone. 
Siamo arrivati al giro di boa della razza umana.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.
> 
> *Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*


questo ha 90 anni e si vedono tutti.
mamma mia l'arterio che brutta bestia.
ma picco di morti dove? per cosa? ma per favore...

la libertà di opinione andrebbe abolita, non si può sfruttare la notorietà per dire certe cretinate.


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma picco quando? Adesso o quando sono incominciate le vaccinazioni? Io ricordo comunque che quando qui si diffuse Astrazeneca in primavera tra gli insegnanti, si ebbe un bel numero di morti al punto che i media non potettero più fare finta di nulla.


Non ci sono grosse differenze tra i vari vaccini come numero di eventi mortali segnalati a seguito delle vaccinazioni. Siamo attorno ai 2 eventi ogni 100000 per tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.
> 
> *Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*


Cioè i vaccinati sono morti per covid?


----------



## Milanoide (13 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## Marilson (13 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## The P (13 Agosto 2021)

Ma i dati dove li ha presi? In realtà è avvenuto tutto il contrario.


----------



## jacky (13 Agosto 2021)

Basta prendere le tavole di mortalità in Italia ISTAT per notare un incremento importantissimo (50-60% in più) dei giovani in Italia (fascia 15-40) nei primi mesi 2021 rispetto all’anno 2020


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.
> 
> *Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*


Ma se i dati stanno mostrando esattamente il contrario di quello che dice. Sono nero su bianco...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Basta prendere le tavole di mortalità in Italia ISTAT per notare un incremento importantissimo (50-60% in più) dei giovani in Italia (fascia 15-40) nei primi mesi 2021 rispetto all’anno 2020


ma se i giovani il vaccino non lo han fatto!!!!
li puoi postare sti dati? forse si può spiegare col fatto che erano bassi quelli del 2020 causa lockdown. si devono paragonare più annate non solo 2 anni.


----------



## jacky (13 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se i dati stanno mostrando esattamente il contrario di quello che dice. Sono nero su bianco...


Non è vero quello che dici tu. I morti nei mesi di Maggio e Giugno 2021 sono superiori alla media dei morti anni 2015-2019. Poi io non sono di certo un no-vax anche perché senza vaccino forse sarebbero stati ancora di più.
Resta il fatto che è folle pensare a una terza dose a tutti, andrebbe come minimo fatto un sierologico. Cioè ma a voi sembra normale che se uno ha gli anticorpi ma non si fa la terza dose non ha il green pass rinnovato???


----------



## The P (13 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Basta prendere le tavole di mortalità in Italia ISTAT per notare un incremento importantissimo (50-60% in più) dei giovani in Italia (fascia 15-40) nei primi mesi 2021 rispetto all’anno 2020


I contagi sono un'altro discorso. Questa variante si trasmette molto più facilmente di quelle precedenti. E infatti questo è molto preoccupante.

Se parliamo di mortalità, invece, siamo alle barzellette se diciamo che è aumentata.


----------



## Manue (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.
> 
> *Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*



Questo è l'eccesso opposto, che senso ha una frase buttata li così non avvalorata da numeri ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non è vero quello che dici tu. I morti nei mesi di Maggio e Giugno 2021 sono superiori alla media dei morti anni 2015-2019. Poi io non sono di certo un no-vax anche perché senza vaccino forse sarebbero stati ancora di più.
> Resta il fatto che è folle pensare a una terza dose a tutti, andrebbe come minimo fatto un sierologico. Cioè ma a voi sembra normale che se uno ha gli anticorpi ma non si fa la terza dose non ha il green pass rinnovato???


Sto cercando questi dati sulla mortalità ma non trovo nulla sul 2021, puoi postare qualche immagine? O mandare un PM.

Sul sierologico hai ragione, è stupido non sia ritenuto utile ai fini della vaccinazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> I contagi sono un'altro discorso. Questa variante si trasmette molto più facilmente di quelle precedenti. E infatti questo è molto preoccupante.
> 
> Se parliamo di mortalità, invece, siamo alle barzellette se diciamo che è aumentata.


Credo intenda mortalità dei 15-40 enni in generale. A prescindere dal covid, facendo intendere che siano morti a causa del vaccino.


----------



## Manue (13 Agosto 2021)

Sono anche io curioso dei dati sui morti 2021 rispetto agli anni precedenti, 
non riesco a trovare nulla.


----------



## jacky (13 Agosto 2021)

Morti sul sito istat si trova tutto.
Nei mesi di Maggio e Giugno 2021 siamo a circa 1500-2000 morti in più al mese rispetto agli anni 15-19


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Morti sul sito istat si trova tutto.
> Nei mesi di Maggio e Giugno 2021 siamo a circa 1500-2000 morti in più al mese rispetto agli anni 15-19


ma su quanti?


----------



## jacky (13 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma su quanti?


Maggio da 50.000 a 52.000
Giugno da 48.500 a 50.500


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.
> 
> *Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*


Montagnier? Quello della papaya contro il Parkinson? O dei vaccini che provocano l'autismo?
Il fatto che abbia preso un premio Nobel non lo rende affidabile per me, anche perché ha dimostrato negli anni una marcata predisposizione al no-vax. Di conseguenza è ampiamente di parte.

Questo non significa che gli approfondimenti sul tema non debbano essere fatti, però le sparate non fanno bene a nessuno.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2021)

La verità la conosceremo solo da ottobre in poi. Siamo in piena estate, ed il vairus è "frenato" dalla stagione e dal fatto che si viva praticamente all'esterno. 

Dall'autunno scopriremo se questi vaccini funzionano o meno. 

Io mi auguro che quello che sostieni Montagnier sia una bufala. Altrimenti, altro che nazisti...


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Dopo l'uscita che il virus è stato prodotto in laboratorio che il vaccino favorisca le varianti (?) e questa nuova proporrei di bannare il premio nobel Montagnier. Lo scienziato è sempre stato contrario alla vaccinazione anti-covid e trova qualunque appiglio per avvalorare le sue tesi.



Che diamine c'entra la produzione del vairuz.

Cioè, se uno va contro il mainstream, automaticamente diventa falsa qualsiasi cosa abbia detto o fatto?

Quindi è falso, per esempio, che abbia contribuito in maniera determinante al lavoro per l'HIV?

Non so perché, ma si cerca in tutti i modi, sottotraccia, di mettere in salvo i maledetti cinesi che ci hanno gentilmente regalato 'sta schifezza.

Il vairus è uscito da un laboratorio cinese, e molto probabilmente con una sbadataggine che rasenta la malafede. Lasciamo perdere il salvataggio degli splendidi cinesi e concentriamoci su quello che ha detto Montagnier sul vaccino, e per il solo argomento del vaccino.


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Morti sul sito istat si trova tutto.
> Nei mesi di Maggio e Giugno 2021 siamo a circa 1500-2000 morti in più al mese rispetto agli anni 15-19


Maggio e giugno era ancora coda covid circa 100 morti al giorno a maggio e 50 a giugno che sono circa 2000/3000 morti al mese. Non ho capito cosa vorresti dimostrare


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La verità la conosceremo solo da ottobre in poi. Siamo in piena estate, ed il vairus è "frenato" dalla stagione e dal fatto che si viva praticamente all'esterno.
> 
> Dall'autunno scopriremo se questi vaccini funzionano o meno.
> 
> Io mi auguro che quello che sostieni Montagnier sia una bufala. Altrimenti, altro che nazisti...


questo è vero ma qui lui parla di morti a causa del vaccino.
su quel che dici tu... sono d'accordo.


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che diamine c'entra la produzione del vairuz.
> 
> Cioè, se uno va contro il mainstream, automaticamente diventa falsa qualsiasi cosa abbia detto o fatto?
> 
> ...


Ripeto che le ultime uscite di montagnier mi sembrano poco affidabili, anzi sciocchezze. Che abbia contribuito 15 anni fa agli studi sull HIV non significa che ogni cosa che dice ora a 90 anni sia oro colato, anzi. 
Che poi il sars-cov2 sia uscito da un laboratorio cinese mi sembra assodato essere una bufala.


----------



## jacky (13 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Maggio e giugno era ancora coda covid circa 100 morti al giorno a maggio e 50 a giugno che sono circa 2000/3000 morti al mese. Non ho capito cosa vorresti dimostrare


Dopo un anno 2020 di grave eccesso di mortalità era lecito aspettarsi un calo. Non è avvenuto.
Dopo aver vaccinato il 70% della popolazione abbiamo 7500 casi ad Agosto nonostante l’immunità naturale di sole e temperature.
Penso che a Settembre molti dovranno ricredersi


----------



## fabri47 (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La verità la conosceremo solo da ottobre in poi. Siamo in piena estate, ed il vairus è "frenato" dalla stagione e dal fatto che si viva praticamente all'esterno.
> 
> *Dall'autunno scopriremo se questi vaccini funzionano o meno.
> 
> Io mi auguro che quello che sostieni Montagnier sia una bufala. Altrimenti, altro che nazisti...*


Lo speriamo tutti. Resta il fatto che io cerco ancora una risposta sul perchè in certi paesi che hanno molti più vaccinati rispetto a noi, siano tornati le restrizioni quando si dovrebbe tornare ad una vita normale e, dunque, pre-covid. E qui Montagnier non c'entra nulla.


----------



## jacky (13 Agosto 2021)

Se Pfizer copre solo il 60-65% dalla variante Delta è un disastro e si dovrà tornare in autunno a restrizioni molto dure

strano che abbiano accelerato con il Green pass proprio ad inizio agosto. Sanno qualcosa che noi non sappiamo? In Italia ci sono pochi dati su età media contagiati e decessi


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Ripeto che le ultime uscite di montagnier mi sembrano poco affidabili, anzi sciocchezze. Che abbia contribuito 15 anni fa agli studi sull HIV non significa che ogni cosa che dice ora a 90 anni sia oro colato, anzi.



Assolutamente.

Ma, parimenti, se uno dice una stupidaggine, non è detto che ne dica in continuazione. Io mi riferivo al discorso del vairus uscito dal laboratorio. Se Montagnier ci crede, non vuol dire che (siccome è improvvisamente ritenuto uno stupido), sia da cassare su tutta la linea a causa di una implicazione logica, a mio parere, molto discutibile.

In parecchi stiamo sperando che quanto detto da Montagnier sul vaccino, e solo sul vaccino, sia falso, pena le conseguenze che qualcuno ha già sottolineato.


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La verità la conosceremo solo da ottobre in poi. Siamo in piena estate, ed il vairus è "frenato" dalla stagione e dal fatto che si viva praticamente all'esterno.
> 
> Dall'autunno scopriremo se questi vaccini funzionano o meno.
> 
> Io mi auguro che quello che sostieni Montagnier sia una bufala. Altrimenti, altro che nazisti...


I dati che conosciamo finora dicono che i vaccinati hanno minore probabilità di infettarsi, circa 80% in meno, che l'infezione sia molto meno aggressiva e generalmente confinata nelle prime vie respiratorie con tempi con circa 2 giorni di contagiosita e con una probabilità di morte inferiore del 93% rispetto ai non vaccinati. Forse questi dati non saranno confermati tra qualche mese ma al momento le dichiarazioni di montagnier sembrano quantomeno inopportune.


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se Pfizer copre solo il 60-65% dalla variante Delta è un disastro e si dovrà tornare in autunno a restrizioni molto dure
> 
> strano che abbiano accelerato con il Green pass proprio ad inizio agosto. Sanno qualcosa che noi non sappiamo? In Italia ci sono pochi dati su età media contagiati e decessi


Hanno accelerato per l'aumento di contagi in altre regioni d'Europa e la paura che succeda anche in Italia. La positività al tampone in questa fase conta poco. Quello che conta sono gli effetti. Se la percentuale degli infetti con sintomi gravi è molto più alta tra i non vaccinati direi che possiamo concludere che il vaccino funziona. Che non copra al 100% le varianti è normale l'importante è che un vaccinato non rischi la vita o la rischi con probabilità molto bassa. Purtroppo si continua a parlare di vaccinati immunizzati. Questi non sono vaccini immunizzanti.


----------



## jacky (13 Agosto 2021)

Questa è una pandemia mondiale in cui è vaccinata una piccolissima parte della popolazione.
Lo sanno anche i muri che prima o poi arriverà la variante che supererà la barriera del vaccino.
E saranno guai. L’unica soluzione è trovare una cura che funzioni con quelle % da te citate

ben che ci va stiamo prendendo tempo con i vaccini. Questo tempo dovrebbe servire a trovare la cura


----------



## morokan (13 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Hanno accelerato per l'aumento di contagi in altre regioni d'Europa e la paura che succeda anche in Italia. La positività al tampone in questa fase conta poco. Quello che conta sono gli effetti. Se la percentuale degli infetti con sintomi gravi è molto più alta tra i non vaccinati direi che possiamo concludere che il vaccino funziona. Che non copra al 100% le varianti è normale l'importante è che un vaccinato non rischi la vita o la rischi con probabilità molto bassa. Purtroppo si continua a parlare di vaccinati immunizzati. Questi non sono vaccini immunizzanti.


è questo il problema, c'è la convinzione che un vaccinato sia immune, ma non è così può essere contagiato in forma leggera, raramente pesante, lo può trasmettere, ma ha una probabilità di ammalarsi intorno al70/80 % dipende dal vaccino, mentre un non vaccinato è scoperto a tutti gli effetti.....comunque Montaigner era quello che diceva che dall'urina di capra si poteva ottenere una cura per il tumore in quanto gli ovini sembra siano immuni.....


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La verità la conosceremo solo da ottobre in poi. Siamo in piena estate, ed il vairus è "frenato" dalla stagione e dal fatto che si viva praticamente all'esterno.
> 
> Dall'autunno scopriremo se questi vaccini funzionano o meno.
> 
> Io mi auguro che quello che sostieni Montagnier sia una bufala. Altrimenti, altro che nazisti...


Ma quale verità? Quella che darà Speranza? La verità, quella vera, la scopriremo tra 10 anni, forse


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Questa è una pandemia mondiale in cui è vaccinata una piccolissima parte della popolazione.
> Lo sanno anche i muri che prima o poi arriverà la variante che supererà la barriera del vaccino.
> E saranno guai. L’unica soluzione è trovare una cura che funzioni con quelle % da te citate
> 
> ben che ci va stiamo prendendo tempo con i vaccini. Questo tempo dovrebbe servire a trovare la cura


Ma perché secondo te quelli che lavorano ai vaccini sono gli stessi che cercano una cura? Ci sarà anche chi sta cercando una cura adeguata al COVID, non è facile come bere un bicchiere d'acqua però.


----------



## varvez (13 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Ripeto che le ultime uscite di montagnier mi sembrano poco affidabili, anzi sciocchezze. Che abbia contribuito 15 anni fa agli studi sull HIV non significa che ogni cosa che dice ora a 90 anni sia oro colato, anzi.
> Che poi il sars-cov2 sia uscito da un laboratorio cinese mi sembra assodato essere una bufala.


Vuoi mettere Burioni o Bassetti o la Capua?


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché secondo te quelli che lavorano ai vaccini sono gli stessi che cercano una cura? Ci sarà anche chi sta cercando una cura adeguata al COVID, non è facile come bere un bicchiere d'acqua però.


Una cura definitiva sarebbe contro ogni interesse, vuoi mettere 7 miliardi di vaccini ogni 6 mesi?


----------



## raducioiu (13 Agosto 2021)

Forse ho capito male ma credo non si riferisca ai morti per covid ma ai morti dopo il vaccino (per motivi correlati con il vaccino o per motivi ancora da accertare e al momento non motivati da altri fattori)


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Una cura definitiva sarebbe contro ogni interesse, vuoi mettere 7 miliardi di vaccini ogni 6 mesi?


Errato anche questo.
Vuoi mettere una cura definitiva per ogni persona che prende il covid ( e che può prenderselo più volte) ? Hai idea di quanti miliardi farebbero le case farmaceutiche che produrrebbero i medicinali per la cura?
Hai presente quanto guadagna la Pfizer-Biontech per la produzione degli antibiotici? Ecco con un medicinale che cura il covid guadagnerebbe quatto volte tanto.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Agosto 2021)

si ragazzi ma Montagnier sono anni che fa uscite a dir poco "inaffidabili" eh...lasciamo perdere il covid ma anche prima ne ha dette a valanghe

non so come mai abbia avuto questa svolta...forse l'età..

ha tirato fuori perle come curare il parkinson con l'omeopatia e altre pazzie..ne trovate quante ne volete

anche su hiv/aids fece un intervista alle iene anni fa a dir poco delirante..andate a vederla

puoi vincere anche il nobel della matematica ma se anni dopo dici che 3+3=8 c'è poco da commentare


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Errato anche questo.
> Vuoi mettere una cura definitiva per ogni persona che prende il covid ( e che può prenderselo più volte) ? Hai idea di quanti miliardi farebbero le case farmaceutiche che produrrebbero i medicinali per la cura?
> Hai presente quanto guadagna la Pfizer-Biontech per la produzione degli antibiotici? Ecco con un medicinale che cura il covid guadagnerebbe quatto volte tanto.


Ad oggi persone che hanno necessitato di cure quante sono? Non diciamo fesserie dai


----------



## fabri47 (13 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ragazzi ma Montagnier sono anni che fa uscite a dir poco "inaffidabili" eh...lasciamo perdere il covid ma anche prima ne ha dette a valanghe
> 
> non so come mai abbia avuto questa svolta...forse l'età..
> 
> ...


Molte sue tesi però sono state anche estremizzate dai soliti detrattori. Non ha mai detto che la papaya cura il parkinson, ma che al massimo è utile per contrastare lo stress di tale malattie. Che sia vero o meno non ho le competenze per dirlo, ma a volte l'utilizzo di un termine piuttosto che un altro fa la differenza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Molte sue tesi però sono state anche estremizzate dai soliti detrattori. Non ha mai detto che la papaya cura il parkinson, ma che al massimo è utile per contrastare lo stress di tale malattie. Che sia vero o meno non ho le competenze per dirlo, ma a volte l'utilizzo di un termine piuttosto che un altro fa la differenza.


Ma lascia stare, siamo stupidi e dal QI pari a zero, lasciali andar dietro a burioni e speranza e son felici


----------



## Teddy (13 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare, siamo stupidi e dal QI pari a zero, lasciali andar dietro a burioni e speranza e son felici


Non è questione di andare dietro a tizio o Caio, ma di ascoltare chi fornisce studi e dati veri a supporto di una tesi. Il "secondo me", nella scienza, vale davvero poco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi persone che hanno necessitato di cure quante sono? Non diciamo fesserie dai


Con una cura e nessuna restrizione immagino che i casi sarebbero dieci volte quelli avuti fino ad ora.
Quasi cinque milioni di positivi accertati solo in Italia, nel giro di un anno e mezzo con tutte le precauzioni e restrizioni del caso.
Una cura sarebbe una miniera d'oro per le case farmaceutiche tanto quanto il vaccino.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Che poi il sars-cov2 sia uscito da un laboratorio cinese mi sembra assodato essere una bufala.



Sì, è una bufala, certo.

Ma una atomica ce la sgancerei lo stesso, visto che studiavano o ci studiano tuttora, su quel vairuz. E questa non credo proprio sia una bufala.

Sai, un po' in stile vaccino, lo fai per prevenire qualcosa di peggio in futuro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Con una cura e nessuna restrizione immagino che i casi sarebbero dieci volte quelli avuti fino ad ora.
> Quasi cinque milioni di positivi accertati solo in Italia, nel giro di un anno e mezzo con tutte le precauzioni e restrizioni del caso.
> Una cura sarebbe una miniera d'oro per le case farmaceutiche tanto quanto il vaccino.


Non arriverebbero mai a miliardi di contagi manco se facessero un ammucchiati tra infetti


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Agosto 2021)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Non è questione di andare dietro a tizio o Caio, ma di ascoltare chi fornisce studi e dati veri a supporto di una tesi. Il "secondo me", nella scienza, vale davvero poco.


Il problema sono solo i divulgatori, spesso invischiati e spinti dalla politica, che hanno credibilità inferiore al marocchino che vende occhiali contraffatti


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non arriverebbero mai a miliardi di contagi manco se facessero un ammucchiati tra infetti


C'è bisogno di miliardi di contagi per vendere il medicinale? Il COVID se diventa endemico resterà per anni, ipotizzando di non avere il vaccino ma avere una cura vorrebbe dire per le case farmaceutiche ALMENO 5-6 ANNI di profitti dai medicinali per il covid che verrebbero venduti in blocchi in modo da avere delle scorte, non vengono mica ordinati in base al numero dei malati.

Poi francamente non vedo la novità nel fatto che le case farmaceutiche lucrino sulle malattie è letteralmente il loro lavoro, di che cosa ti sorprendi? 
A meno che tu non creda che le case farmaceutiche siano in grado di pilotare la geopolitica mondiale per i loro interessi ai danni di tutto il resto del mondo, in questo caso alzo le mani.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Molte sue tesi però sono state anche estremizzate dai soliti detrattori. Non ha mai detto che la papaya cura il parkinson, ma che al massimo è utile per contrastare lo stress di tale malattie. Che sia vero o meno non ho le competenze per dirlo, ma a volte l'utilizzo di un termine piuttosto che un altro fa la differenza.


se lo hanno estremizzato non lo so resta il fatto che a quei livelli non dovrebbe prestare il fianco con dichiarazioni che non hanno reali basi scientifiche

non per altro ma perchè perdi di credibilità


----------



## pazzomania (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.
> 
> *Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*


Pensa che picco senza vaccini...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è bisogno di miliardi di contagi per vendere il medicinale? Il COVID se diventa endemico resterà per anni, ipotizzando di non avere il vaccino ma avere una cura vorrebbe dire per le case farmaceutiche ALMENO 5-6 ANNI di profitti dai medicinali per il covid che verrebbero venduti in blocchi in modo da avere delle scorte, non vengono mica ordinati in base al numero dei malati.
> 
> Poi francamente non vedo la novità nel fatto che le case farmaceutiche lucrino sulle malattie è letteralmente il loro lavoro, di che cosa ti sorprendi?
> A meno che tu non creda che le case farmaceutiche siano in grado di pilotare la geopolitica mondiale per i loro interessi ai danni di tutto il resto del mondo, in questo caso alzo le mani.


Ma figuriamoci se mezzo mondo si impianta per qualche miliardo alle case farmaceutiche quando il globo fa migliaia di miliardi di PIL, suvvia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è bisogno di miliardi di contagi per vendere il medicinale? Il COVID se diventa endemico resterà per anni, ipotizzando di non avere il vaccino ma avere una cura vorrebbe dire per le case farmaceutiche ALMENO 5-6 ANNI di profitti dai medicinali per il covid che verrebbero venduti in blocchi in modo da avere delle scorte, non vengono mica ordinati in base al numero dei malati.
> 
> Poi francamente non vedo la novità nel fatto che le case farmaceutiche lucrino sulle malattie è letteralmente il loro lavoro, di che cosa ti sorprendi?
> A meno che tu non creda che le case farmaceutiche siano in grado di pilotare la geopolitica mondiale per i loro interessi ai danni di tutto il resto del mondo, in questo caso alzo le mani.


É già endemico, tra varianti e richiami possono portar aventi la pagliacciata praticamente in eterno


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è bisogno di miliardi di contagi per vendere il medicinale? Il COVID se diventa endemico resterà per anni, ipotizzando di non avere il vaccino ma avere una cura vorrebbe dire per le case farmaceutiche ALMENO 5-6 ANNI di profitti dai medicinali per il covid che verrebbero venduti in blocchi in modo da avere delle scorte, non vengono mica ordinati in base al numero dei malati.
> 
> Poi francamente non vedo la novità nel fatto che le case farmaceutiche lucrino sulle malattie è letteralmente il loro lavoro, di che cosa ti sorprendi?
> A meno che tu non creda che le case farmaceutiche siano in grado di pilotare la geopolitica mondiale per i loro interessi ai danni di tutto il resto del mondo, in questo caso alzo le mani.



Non sono le case farmaceutiche a pilotare la geopolitica mondiale. Sparirebbero in un attimo se lo volessero fare davvero e in maniera indipendente. Le case farmaceutiche sono, in questo frangente, l'equivalente degli "utili idioti" nella politica. Sono degli ingranaggi del meccanismo. Guadagnano dalla situazione, partecipano semiattivamente e stop.

Gli scopi sono già stati teorizzati fino alla nausea, sono molteplici e non ben comprensibili, se visti uno ad uno isolatamente. La pandemia magari è nata scollegata dal resto, ma il contesto si è allargato e arricchito di elementi in modo che è ora difficile averne un quadro chiaro.

Per questo, è altamente autodistruttivo secondo me avere opinioni in buona fede con chi ci sta comandando e sta provocando/gestendo questa situazione, e quando parlo di "loro", parlo in senso generale.

Voglio dire, per esempio, anche Monti e la Fornero dovevano sistemare tutto, a vantaggio dei cittadini. Giurato sulla Bibbia, eh. Eppure sembra che non ci abbiano guadagnato niente. Monti e la Fornero mica li vedo girare con la Lamborghini. Chissà allora perché si sono comportati così.

Vogliamo credere alle famose lacrime o a qualcos'altro? Siamo sicuri che ce le dicono sempre tutte giuste? Anche con i dati alla mano, credo sia ormai un po' da ingenui dare totale fiducia. Meglio stare vigili.


----------



## bmb (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.
> 
> *Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*


Fatevi un giro su internet per capire chi sia Montagnier, più e più volte sbugiardato dalla comunità scientifica.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É già endemico, tra varianti e richiami possono portar aventi la pagliacciata praticamente in eterno


Tutte le varianti sono coperte dai vaccini ed i numeri dicono questo:












Entro Ottobre i vaccini Pfizer e Moderna otterranno l'autorizzazione standard e non più quella di emergenza, diventando a tutti gli effetti dei vaccini approvati normalmente tanto quanto gli altri già esistenti.

Questi sono i fatti, poi se si vuole credere ad altro ognuno è libero di farlo per carità.


----------



## The P (13 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo intenda mortalità dei 15-40 enni in generale. A prescindere dal covid, facendo intendere che siano morti a causa del vaccino.


grazie per la precisazione, non avevo proprio capito.

Certo, quando si fa un'affermazione simile devi avere proprio dati alla mano, altrimenti si rischia un terrorismo inutile.


----------



## sunburn (13 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> 
> Ma, parimenti, se uno dice una stupidaggine, non è detto che ne dica in continuazione. Io mi riferivo al discorso del vairus uscito dal laboratorio. Se Montagnier ci crede, non vuol dire che (siccome è improvvisamente ritenuto uno stupido), sia da cassare su tutta la linea a causa di una implicazione logica, a mio parere, molto discutibile.
> 
> In parecchi stiamo sperando che quanto detto da Montagnier sul vaccino, e solo sul vaccino, sia falso, pena le conseguenze che qualcuno ha già sottolineato.


Perdonami, ma staremmo parlando di uno scienziato, con tutti gli oneri e gli onori del caso. Voglio dire, un conto è se io vengo da te dopo il quinto litro di birra e ti dico "il mojito può provocare il cancro e le aziende produttrici di rum nongielodigono", altro conto è andare a un convegno di miei pari o, peggio ancora, a fare interviste agli organi di informazione, sostenendo una tesi che neanche ho provato a dimostrare. Nel primo caso, tu mi fai un sorriso, annuisci, mi dai una pacca sulla spalla, se ti sono avanzati due spicci in tasca mi offri un altro giro e finisce lì; nel secondo caso di certo non troverò una limousine sotto casa mia pronta a sgasare in direzione Stoccolma per portarmi a ritirare il Nobel per la medicina ma, probabilmente(e giustamente), un'ambulanza a sirene spiegate.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sono le case farmaceutiche a pilotare la geopolitica mondiale. Sparirebbero in un attimo se lo volessero fare davvero e in maniera indipendente. Le case farmaceutiche sono, in questo frangente, l'equivalente degli "utili idioti" nella politica. Sono degli ingranaggi del meccanismo. Guadagnano dalla situazione, partecipano semiattivamente e stop.
> 
> *Gli scopi sono già stati teorizzati fino alla nausea,* sono molteplici e non ben comprensibili, se visti uno ad uno isolatamente. La pandemia magari è nata scollegata dal resto, ma il contesto si è allargato e arricchito di elementi in modo che è ora difficile averne un quadro chiaro.
> 
> ...


ma dove scusa...io non leggo mai nulla di preciso qui ma solo concetti astratti e generali,,,anzi invito chi ha teorie alternative a dirle senza avere troppa paura perchè a volte ho anche chiesto e qualcuno mi ha risposto in modo molto vago

in compenso se ne trovano varie in rete...dagli alieni alla solita massoneria ebraica..bill gates satanista..ecc ecc


----------



## __king george__ (13 Agosto 2021)

ma quindi poi per farla breve il succo del messaggio di Montaigner quale sarebbe? che non dobbiamo vaccinarci? che dobbiamo fare altri vaccini perchè questi non sono buoni?


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma staremmo parlando di uno scienziato, con tutti gli oneri e gli onori del caso. Voglio dire, un conto è se io vengo da te dopo il quinto litro di birra e ti dico "il mojito può provocare il cancro e le aziende produttrici di rum nongielodigono", altro conto è andare a un convegno di miei pari o, peggio ancora, a fare interviste agli organi di informazione, sostenendo una tesi che neanche ho provato a dimostrare. Nel primo caso, tu mi fai un sorriso, annuisci, mi dai una pacca sulla spalla, se ti sono avanzati due spicci in tasca mi offri un altro giro e finisce lì; nel secondo caso di certo non troverò una limousine sotto casa mia pronta a sgasare in direzione Stoccolma per portarmi a ritirare il Nobel per la medicina ma, probabilmente(e giustamente), un'ambulanza a sirene spiegate.



Sì, vabbè, qui bisogna parlare terra-terra, se no non la capite.

Montagnier si è rincretinito? Bene, ok, potrebbe aver detto una menghiata.
Potete usare qualsiasi cosa egli dica come dimostrazione negativa della realtà? No.

Specialmente per asserire che i cinesi non c'entrano niente ed il vairuz è stato un'incidente, come ha fatto qualcuno. 

Questo io ho ben specificato e contestato.

PS
Vedo che dopo il mio messaggio ti sei svegliato. Che è, avevi collegato la macchina dell'elettroshock alle notifiche?  



__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma dove scusa...io non leggo mai nulla di preciso qui ma solo concetti astratti e generali,,,anzi invito chi ha teorie alternative a dirle senza avere troppa paura perchè a volte ho anche chiesto e qualcuno mi ha risposto in modo molto vago
> 
> in compenso se ne trovano varie in rete...dagli alieni alla solita massoneria ebraica..bill gates satanista..ecc ecc



Ma certo, adesso mi metto a riscrivere roba scritta miliardi di volte. Poi ci butti dentro roba assurda che pure io potrei combattere, che ne sai, direi quasi che mi stai prendendo per il culo. Bill Gates non sarà satanista, ma nemmeno lo vedo a dare da mangiare alla mensa dei poveri. O si ragiona con lo stampino o niente, a me questo dà fastidio.

Va bene, dai, come al solito il mondo è popolato da fate e siamo tutti assolutamente esenti da peccato, tutto il mondo è cristallino. Però chiaramente, mica commentate la rimozione della tizia nel caso del figlio di Grillo, macché, i gombloddih mica esistono, sono tutte sfortunate coincidenze.

Perdonami se sono sbrigativo, sono in ritardo per la cena, se vuoi continuiamo dopo.


----------



## Ambrole (13 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luc Montagnier, ospite di ippocrate.org, si rivela sempre più scettico riguardo i vaccini anti Covid e, sua opinione personale, avverte:"Abbiamo registrato picco di decessi dopo la vaccinazione, c’è correlazione”.
> 
> *Attenzione: rispettare le idee altrui. Chi non lo fa, verrà bannato.*


Qui non si tratta di opinioni, l'affermazione è semplicemente falsa, basta controllare, non ha nessun riscontro.
Il personaggio è a caccia di notorietà


----------



## jacky (13 Agosto 2021)

Essere con 45 morti oggi vuol dire averne almeno il quadruplo a metà settembre.
Stiamo peggio dell’anno scorso!


----------



## pazzomania (13 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Essere con 45 morti oggi vuol dire averne almeno il quadruplo a metà settembre.
> Stiamo peggio dell’anno scorso!


Ma questo è ovvio con 4 milioni di over 50 non vaccinati, ma d' altronde che vogliamo fare?
Sparargli?
Andrà come andrà, mio padre ad esempio non vuole vaccinarsi e la vedo malissima,ma che dobbiamo fare?
La soluzione c è e PER ORA funziona.

È ormai a prova di ********** che difficilmente un vaccinato ha gravi o pesanti conseguenze, PER ORA.

Quindi non so, di che parliamo?


----------



## Shmuk (14 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare, siamo stupidi e dal QI pari a zero, lasciali andar dietro a burioni e speranza e son felici



Tu scommetto sei uno di quelli che andava dietro a Bassetti, ed ora non ti sta più simpatico...


----------



## sampapot (14 Agosto 2021)

se i dati sono veri, l'andamento del grafico e l'intensità sono di chiara lettura....non servono altri commenti.
Riprendendo dall'altro post (chiuso), uno dovrebbe vaccinarsi per se stesso e secondariamente per gli altri (senso civico), perché così diminuisce le possibilità di contagiare altre persone.

P.S. per l'amm.: ma perché alcuni post vengono immediatamente chiusi e altri, pur andando off-topic, rimangono aperti?
Grazie


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Agosto 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Tu scommetto sei uno di quelli che andava dietro a Bassetti, ed ora non ti sta più simpatico...


Non vado dietro proprio a nessuno e se mi rifiuto di fare sto cesso di """vaccino""" semestrale é proprio perché tutti hanno detto tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ma é anche inutile ripeterlo per la milionesima volta, se non vi entra in testa non vi entra e basta. 
A differenza dei vostri idoli io ho SEMPRE detto che non credo in QUESTO vaccino.


----------

